# My Planted 65 Gallon



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Here are the pictures of my 65 gallon (36x18x24). I'm running an eheim classic canister (for 60-90 gallon tank) wavepoint 4x36 ho 12000k (156 watts) and about 80lbs of ecocomplete substrate.

Plants:
2 mangrove seedlings
red ludwiga (maybe)
1 red tiger lilly (seperated into 2 plants)
2 Amazon swords
1 Crypto something
3 bunches of telenthera
about 10 red root floaters

Fish:
9 asst tetras
6 cherry shrimp

Let me know what you guys think. I have some green stringy hairy looking alage starting to grow on the amazon swords...I am reducing the light times feom 12 to 10 hours a day and I am also going to get a co2 setup in the next week or so to help combat the algae as well.

Ps. The amazon swords have already started to put out 3 new plants, and the tiger lilly has 3 new sprouts...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So...how about those pics


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Sorry the pictures didn't get added to the first post.

Here they are...if this works.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------

